# why do GR pups have black bellies?



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

It has to do with pigment and is a good sign they will have nice black noses for ever!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know the cause (and I'm not sure anybody does), but among GR breeders, you'll often hear people say that it means good pigment. I'm also not sure if that's completely true, but it's a wide held belief.

I do know that many puppies do not have the black/blue bellies when young, and some of them seem to have good pigment too.


----------



## Karlysmom (Sep 4, 2009)

I have also heard that is had to do with good pigment but don't know if that is true. My Karly was born with a black belly and still has it. She also has a very black nose. She is a lighter colored golden and when she is wet you can see that almost all of her skin is black. 
One of her littermates has the pinkish color skin and her nose lost its black color pretty quickly after birth.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance still had a very black belly, (he's 7). He also has great pigment. Very black nose and black around his eyes. He always gets comments on his white eyelashes. People will say that they never even knew that dogs had eyelashes. I guess they stand out more against the black skin around his eyes.


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Black bellies are supposed to be a sign of good pigment but not sure that is totally true. I had a frantic email from the owner of a puppy that went to live in California when she took the puppy to the vet for his first vaccination. She was told he had a dreadful skin complaint because he had black skin and the vet needed to do extensive tests. Fortnately I was able to tell her that the entire litter had black skin and so did Mum and put her mind at rest!! Annef


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

The breeder of our light Golden seemed to suggest that a black belly suggested a lighter color dog. Or at least I think she did.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

annef said:


> I had a frantic email from the owner of a puppy that went to live in California when she took the puppy to the vet for his first vaccination. She was told he had a dreadful skin complaint because he had black skin and the vet needed to do extensive tests. Fortnately I was able to tell her that the entire litter had black skin and so did Mum and put her mind at rest!!


Wow...I hope she found a new vet. :uhoh:


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, the vet listened and at over 2 years old now, realises that his black coloured skin is normal for him!I did wonder if he had never seen a UK bred golden puppy before and this litter were all quite pale in colour with black skin . Annef


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

Quite obviously black belly's are easier to see, therefore said puppy's will get more belly rubs! Its all about the belly rubs!!


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

Maisie, too, is a very light English Standard Golden. Her belly is very dark and her eyes look like they're ringed with kohl eye-liner. I don't know why, but it's quite exotic!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

My two are light also and both have black skin with dark bellys. Really beautiful against the light coat with dark nose & eyes. Looks like they wear eyeliner.


----------

